# HELP! Trying to set up Wireless network with Directv Tivo can it be done????



## shaq32 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi guys I was just going to try Vonage for phones at home I here it works very well.

But without T/P lines now for the Dtivo I was hoping to just hook them up wireless
So I went and got 2 Linksys USB Network Adapters wusb54gs and pluged them into the 1 into the USB post of the dtivo and restarted the dtivo and it is not working? 

I have 2 tivos in my home and was hoping to use this set up for the dail in over the wireless plus I was told that the 2 dtivos can talk to each other????

Help Please dose anyone know about this or if it can be done????


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

DirecTV DVRs do not support any networking features via USB. In fact, those USB ports don't do much of anything. They're "reserved for future use".


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

you got the "zipper" installed on them?
check the underground forum.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

DTivos have to be "hacked" before you can do any networking with them


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> So I went and got 2 Linksys USB Network Adapters wusb54gs


You won't get a wireless "g" adapter working with a DirecTiVo, hacked or not.



> hoping to use this set up for the dail in over the wireless


There's no need to "phone home."


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> There's no need to "phone home."


It needs the phone to get any software updates. It used to get software updates via satellite, but it does it with the phone now.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Stanley Rohner said:


> It needs the phone to get any software updates. It used to get software updates via satellite, but it does it with the phone now.


And just what updates do you think we are going to be getting.????


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Stanley Rohner said:


> It needs the phone to get any software updates. It used to get software updates via satellite, but it does it with the phone now.


Actually the software updates do come over the satellite. If your DirecTiVo "gets the signal" over the phone to update the software and is it not in the satellite download partition it will download it over the phone. Since the new 3.5 just came over the satellite most Series 1 DirecTiVo should have it on there drives.


----------



## tryptoneCRG (Apr 22, 2006)

Keep yours eyes and ears open ttodd1...you may be pleasantly surprised pretty soon.


----------



## SecureTalk (Apr 8, 2002)

rminsk said:


> Actually the software updates do come over the satellite. If your DirecTiVo "gets the signal" over the phone to update the software and is it not in the satellite download partition it will download it over the phone. Since the new 3.5 just came over the satellite most Series 1 DirecTiVo should have it on there drives.


Well you are both wrong and both right.

New updates are done via satellite. Older updates that are not in mass distribution are done via phone.

I recently purchased a few Series 2's from E-Bay. the updates were by phone. Because there are not thousands of ongoing upgrades it does not pay to tie up satellite bandwidth 24/7 for months. With a new software release (even for older series 1's) the download will most llikely be via satellite. It's economy of scale.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

SecureTalk said:


> Well you are both wrong and both right.
> 
> New updates are done via satellite. Older updates that are not in mass distribution are done via phone.


Which is what I said. If the machine does not have the software cached from the satellite then it downloads it over the phone. It is not if it is "mass distribution" or not. If you have your DirecTiVo disconnected when the software is downloaded from the satellite the new software will be downloaded over the phone.


----------



## SecureTalk (Apr 8, 2002)

rminsk said:


> Which is what I said. If the machine does not have the software cached from the satellite then it downloads it over the phone. It is not if it is "mass distribution" or not. If you have your DirecTiVo disconnected when the software is downloaded from the satellite the new software will be downloaded over the phone.


You are right, I misunderstood what you were saying.

DirecTV only downloads new software via satellite for a limited time. If you miss the window of opportunity then the update will have to come by phone.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

tryptoneCRG said:


> Keep yours eyes and ears open ttodd1...you may be pleasantly surprised pretty soon.


I'll be the first to eat crow *IF* it happens - but I'm not holding my breath!!!!!


----------



## showelljr (Apr 26, 2006)

Alright was given a R10 and the software says 6.1 something. We use our cell phones and have no land line. From what I am reading Dtivo can not use the usb to wireless/wired to go broadband to setup. I have to hack the ports to get them to run. Tried hooking in a Netgear wireless usb adpator and it did not even get power on it to work. So short of taking it to work and hooking it up to my fax line, what are my options?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

What is the problem? v6.1 is the current software for the R10. If you mean to activate it, then yes you will have to take it to a nieghbors house or something and let it dial in. You cannot hack a R10 without a prom mod.


----------



## showelljr (Apr 26, 2006)

Well right now I can pull up the guide and watch TV on it, but when I hit the pause button to get up and do something, it will not pause or record anything?


----------



## DrEvil (Oct 26, 2002)

DirecTivo's, once the phone calls made to activate service are done do not need to be connected to a phone line. After 30 days of no phone calls you will get a once a day nag screen about not being able to call in. All the guide data is sent over the satellite. The phone call is for PPV to DirecTV, and viewing data goes to TiVo. 

You can order PPV stuff through your DirecTV account at directv.com.


----------



## showelljr (Apr 26, 2006)

So, I will have to get it to a phone line and let it do its thing, then can bring it home and should have no problems with it other than the nag screen. We get the nag screen on the Tivo box downstairs all the time, no big deal. The one downstairs is a SAT-T60, is there anything to hack on it? My goal is to get one of them on the home network and burn some dvds or watch on PC and put PC Mpegs to Tivo, is this capable?


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

yes, you can hack the T60. Search in the underground forum for links to sites with step-by-step instructions.


----------

